

Instant Messaging for Teams - yeleti
https://www.tesla.im

======
jpitz
Stop the email validation madness.

[http://davidcel.is/blog/2012/09/06/stop-validating-email-
add...](http://davidcel.is/blog/2012/09/06/stop-validating-email-addresses-
with-regex/)

Fix this, and I'll try it out.

I tried: myname+tesla.im@gmail.com I got: 'Enter a valid email'

edit: can I get some commentary to season the down-voting?

~~~
jhales
<http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html>

~~~
jpitz
So, that's interesting, but it solves a problem that others are creating. I'd
rather solve it the right way, and enable a feature that works well for me :
tagged emails.

------
brbcoding
Please, please, _please_ check your email validation... Disallowing + notation
doesn't make sense, and I for one won't sign up for a service that doesn't
allow it. <http://i.imgur.com/xfVDKyL.png>

    
    
      The local part may consist of alphabetic and numeric   characters, and the following characters: !, #, $, %, &, ',   *, +, -, /, =, ?, ^, _, `, {, |, } and ~, possibly with dot   separators (.), inside, but not at the start, end or next to   another dot separator (RFC2822 3.2.4).
    

More at <https://gist.github.com/EHLOVader/4531693>

~~~
yeleti
Hey, thanks for the feedback. We just launched a few hours ago. Will take a
look at this. Cheers.

~~~
brbcoding
Congrats on the launch... Looks great so far. Just wanted to give you a heads
up on that.

------
claudius
Call me old-fashioned, but I like to make informed decisions before signing up
for something – so where are the specs?

    
    
        - What sort of encryption is used where?
        - How is this encryption ‘enforced’?
        - How are messages stored/logged and accessible to whom?
        - How highly available are these services?
        - How are users authenticated?
        - What limitations exist for use on tablets?
        - …
    

Just calling something ‘real geeky’ and throwing out some buzzwords is…well,
insufficient to convince me.

Edit: added ‘to convince me’

~~~
jsnk
It's usually sufficient to be honest.

37signals' Campfire doesn't have information about some of the questions you
answered on their website, but their app as you is wildly popular.

~~~
mattzito
I think the 37signals guys benefit from their corporate/individual brands in
that case. If you're just some person popping up on HN without that kind of
historical track record, it's a lot easier to be dubious that the proper
precautions have bene taken.

------
weisser
I like how you don't make me register to check it out.

That's a really great thing to do.

But you almost make it tricky to figure out how to register (by making me go
to settings then click edit next to my name).

~~~
yeleti
Hi, You need not go to settings. Click on blue '+' symbol wherever you see it
:)

------
ak217
Here are some things that I've realized are must haves for modern team chat:

\- Email messages when someone is mentioned but are offline

\- Integration with source control, CI, and issue tracking systems being used,
targeted by channel/group

\- Ability to filter channels by conversation/users (includes some way to
attach and track conversation topics on messages in the same channel)

\- Web app with desktop notifications and ability to mute those notifications
by type

Do the hard work of making these _easy_ to configure and use, and you may be
able to compete with hipchat/campfire/etc.

~~~
raylu
How 'bout we just go with the unix philosophy and let you build these things
yourself so that they have a chance of actually working?

Yes, I'm saying you should use IRC.

~~~
ak217
I could build them myself and then watch them break over time, or I could pay
someone else to do it, and have more time to build things that I really want
to build. That's the point of SaaS.

~~~
raylu
And when you want something that isn't being built for you? You _can't_ build
it yourself at that point because there's no text interface to consume.

My complaint isn't so much against SaaS as a whole as it is against things
that violate the Unix philosophy. I'm against things that try to do many
complex tasks and don't provide a simple text interface (or RESTful API or
whatever).

The tradeoff is you get basic features all at once with little overhead. What
you lose is any ability whatsoever to make other things work on top of the
service/program/application/whatever you're using.

The reason this is always bad is because you're only a first time user once;
you pay the startup/integration/setup/whatever cost once. After that, you're a
user and you get to suffer under the poor or non-existent integrations
forever. See also: <http://xkcd.com/1205/>

------
timfrietas
This problem has been solved 100 different ways; offline with plenty of
clients throughout the years and even online with Google chat and Facebook
messenger.

What is your "different way"? What makes your solution more valuable? There is
not enough of a pitch on the front page to get me to try it out.

------
nsm
So its, 2013, and they're explicitly avoiding XMPP compatibility? Doesn't
anyone learn?

------
airencracken
You mean IRC?

~~~
yeleti
www.tesla.im is an enterprise grade instant messaging system for teams/groups.

~~~
anonyfuss
Non-installable remotely hosted web services aren't usually considered
'enterprise grade'.

------
StavrosK
I... couldn't figure out how to register. What's an email id? Why does the
register button get stuck at "auth"?

~~~
yeleti
Hi, Click Get a Room. You'll be directly taken into the app where you can
create a room. Click the blue '+' icon wherever you see it. Hope this helps.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, that worked, thank you. I imagine your bounce rate was pretty high with
that inscrutable form, though...

~~~
yeleti
Glad that you could register. We just launched a few hours ago. We're still
trying to get some meaningful analytics.

Have a nice day.

------
tesla_im
Good design is almost invisible.

